

Why Shasta is leading a $6M Series A investment in  Bloc's online bootcamp - endlessvoid94
http://seanmflynn.com/2014/11/18/bloc/

======
mychaelangelo
Bootcamps sometimes get a bad rap and there's a general feeling that
everyone's jumping onto the bandwagon but as a recent full stack graduate of
Bloc, I am not surprised at all that they've been able to raise this kind of
money. It's a great platform!

The mentoring angle certainly adds a lot of value when you are learning
something new and it can also be motivating since there's accountability (I
had sessions with my mentor twice a week!)

Hopefully they expand a little more internationally but that said, I am based
in Birmingham, UK and I had no issues scheduling sessions with my mentor in
another country.

A massive congratulations to the team!

------
iandanforth
Currently they seem heavy on social proof, and light on meaningful numbers
around graduation rates, user satisfaction, and, most importantly, employment
post-graduation.

The thing that will distinguish bloc, skillcrush, and the rest from wastes of
time and money are the hard numbers they are able and willing to produce.

